# في زيارة لمعرض الاخشاب ... طرق لاعادة استخدام مهدرات الاخشاب ...



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

كنت اليوم في زيارة لمعرض مكائن صناعة الخشب بدبي مركز معارض المطار ... ولفت نظري

منتجات لاعادة استخدام مهدرات مصانع الاخشاب وهي مشكلة نواجها في المصنع الذي اعمل به


والتالي مختصر للفائدة أقدمه للجميع:

الآلية الأولى خط عمل ورشة لاعادة تحويل بودرة ومهدر الخشب إلى حطب نظيف للتدفئة أو للحرق

واستخراج الغاز ....

التالي صورة خط الانتاج لكن للاسف التفاصيل التقنية لم استطع الحصول عليها








صورة أخرى:







الخشب المهدر قبل التصنيع يكون بالشكل التالي:







الخشب بعد عمليه التصنيع يكون على الصورة التالية :







الطريقة الثانية وهي تقليل حجم الخشب المهدر بحيث يكون مضغوط ومجمع في مساحات بسيطة جدا

وبالتالي اقل ضرر بالبيئة وانفع في صناعات أخرى خشبية مضغوطة

صورة الالة وهي نوعية HOCKER ألمانية ....






الخشب الناتج يكون على الشكلية التالية :







هذا مجرد مختصر وساطرح قريبا أرقام التواصل مع هذه الشركات وساعطي تفاصيل تقنية عن هذه الآلات

انتظر تعليقاتكم ..... تحية للجميع​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 أبريل 2009)

الحلول هنا هي نفس الأفكار التي طرحها الزملاء حلولاً للمشكلة التي عرضتها علينا في أحد مواضيعك السابقة ...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2009)

كلام سليم أخي عصام ...

وهذه الأجهزة المستخدمة في ذلك

بالنسبة للشركات سأذكر مواقعها الالكترونية وفيها كامل المعلومات

www.tvm-termoventilmec.com


www.hoecker-polytechnik.ae


----------

